# Zziplex Primo Syncro Wanted



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Hello all! I'm new to this board and just trying to get started in Long Distance casting. I'm in the market for a used Primo Syncro. Heard from one of the best that it's one of the best.Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Ron Sutton (Dec 29, 2002)

I have one that I have used for casting on the grass, factory built, shoot me a e-mail or call toll free 1-877-495-5969
e-mail [email protected]

Regards,
Ron


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Dc , I agree ,you where given good advice ,it also makes a top notch drum rod . A friend of mine is a point regular and rates his primo syncro the best drum rod available ,


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Conman, How long is a Primo Syncro? And are all ZZiplex's made to 14'? Thanks, pelican man.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

The standard Primo Synchro was 13' 2", the LT version came in a range from 14' 2" to 14' 10" depending on who orderd them !!

I hope ths helps - Led.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Which Primo are you looking for?
May have several, yet to be built for sale.
Wrapping a couple of 8oz. prototypes, now due to the cold weather.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey K-tom, I am not looking for a Zziplex at the present; BUT I am learning about the Zziplex's by asking questions. I may be a buyer in the near future. I would like to have one. Thanks for your help. pelican man P.S. Hey Led, How are you doing? Is the weather as cold as it is over here?


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey K-tom, Are there several Zziplex's that will throw 8nbait? Does your 8oz. prototype throw 8nbait? Thanks, pelican man.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i was fishing with blaine o last november with tom beside us backcasting his quattro, let me tell you the man can toss it, but no rod will give you distance only technique and practice can do that.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

k-tom shoot me a e-mail let me know what yoy have available might be interested in one of the zippy's/thanks T.Q.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Larry , like Led said the zziplex's are available in many lenghts .There are standard factory sizes but Terry Carrol will build a rod to just about any reasonable lenght that you desire . Led even has/had a syncro XL LT which was about 16' long . 
There are many zziplex's that will comfortably handle 8Nbait but some are better suited to that weight class and a lot will also depend on your casting ability . IMHO any of the primo series in the right hands will easy cast 8Nbait 150 yards ,same for the Quattra series but you have to know how to use the rod...


----------

